# Corpus 11/1



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Temps went from 80 two days ago down to 56 this morning. Hit the water about 11am, found a few reds over 2-3 foot of water with a mud bottom, landed 1 and a trout. Both blind casted, had some obligations this afternoon and got off the water about 3 water was up to almost 60 degrees. Tides are still up, good luck anyone headed out this weekend. Hopefully by sunday the temps will get up around the 70. 
Saw a few other skiffs out today. Hope it was one of y'all.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The colder the better!


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Bring the pain! Oh, and the big fat trout.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Nick, Your supposed to report “tough day on the water. All the fish are gone but did manage 2 hardheads, a lizard fish and skip jack follow” I’ll be headed out for a look tomorrow. Thanks for the report.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

R-Dub said:


> Nick, Your supposed to report “tough day on the water. All the fish are gone but did manage 2 hardheads, a lizard fish and skip jack follow” I’ll be headed out for a look tomorrow. Thanks for the report.


Haha, good luck tomorrow Randy


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I will find out Saturday if the cool snap has turned the specs on out of Seadrift. When it is cooler I tend to do better so we shall see.



Michael


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

AZ_squid said:


> Temps went from 80 two days ago down to 56 this morning. Hit the water about 11am, found a few reds over 2-3 foot of water with a mud bottom, landed 1 and a trout. Both blind casted, had some obligations this afternoon and got off the water about 3 water was up to almost 60 degrees. Tides are still up, good luck anyone headed out this weekend. Hopefully by sunday the temps will get up around the 70.
> Saw a few other skiffs out today. Hope it was one of y'all.


Thanks for sharing. we hit POC Friday and similar conditions. We had an awesome day in there. I don’ know if it was the temperature but reds were everywhere shallow (along with hard head and lizard fish ) and super skittish. Buddy was throwing plastics so number landed (and released) don’t count ;-) but all sight casted.

Couple of other skiffs launched at the same time with similar experiences. 

T’is the season I guess! Wonder how people did on Saturday with duck season opening.

tight lines y’all!!!!


----------

